# kernel panic reboot from ath0 trying to use adhoc mode



## aparasch (Dec 12, 2010)

I have a VAIO AR270 running 8.1-RELEASE, using a D-link WNA-2330 card (Atheros AR5212 chip).
After configuring the device with:

```
ifconfig wlan0 create wlandev ath0 wlanmode adhoc
ifconfig wlan0 inet 192.168.19.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 ssid my_ssid
```
when I try to connect a device (iPhone) to the network, I get:

```
Fatal trap 12:  page fault while in kernel mode
cpuid = 1; apic id = 01
fault virtual addrss     = 0x8
fault code               = supervisor read, page not present
instruction pointer      = 0x20:0xc059f22f
stack pointer            = 0x28:0xe606bb84
frame pointer            = 0x28:0xe606bbb0
code segment             = base 0x0, limit 0xfffff, type 0x1b
                         = DPL 0, pres 1, def 32 1, gran 1
processor eflags         = interrupt enabled, resume, IOPL = 0
current process          = 0 (ath0 taskq)
trap number              = 12
panic:  page fault
cpuid = 1
Uptime: 7m46s
Cannot dump. Device not defined or unavailable.
Automatic reboot in 15 seconds - pres a key on the console to abort.
```

The bug in the link below is almost identical behaviour, except the crash occurs sooner. Could be because he already had the other device started when doing ifconfig:

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=145826

Am I missing something or am I just out of luck?


----------

